# Mom's best friend



## SquarePeg (Sep 22, 2016)

Xing2 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

He was supposed to be my daughter's dog but you know how that goes...


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 22, 2016)

Awe. He's precious.


----------

